

11 Books by Yakov Perelman (in Spanish) - KishoreKumar
http://www.librosmaravillosos.com/

======
KishoreKumar
If you've never read his books (esp. "Physics for Entertainment") in high
school , then you really did not have fun with Physics.

His math books:

1\. Mathematics Can Be Fun 2\. Figures for Fun 3\. Arithmetic for
entertainment 4\. Geometry for Entertainment 5\. Lively Mathematics 6\. Fun
with Maths & Physics

His physics books:

1\. Physics for Entertainment (1913) 2\. Physics Everywhere 3\. Mechanics for
entertainment 4\. Astronomy for entertainment 5\. Tricks and Amusements

Free electronic edition of "Physics for Entertainment" @ Internet Archive.
<http://www.archive.org/details/physicsforentert035428mbp>

------
zem
A whole generation of Indian geeks grew up on his books, particularly the
superb "Mathematics Can Be Fun". It's a real shame Mir publishers died :(

